# WAGO 750-880 Targets für Codesys 2.3



## max-85 (27 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein WAGO 750-880 Starter-Kit gekauft. Leider war  keine DVD dabei und somit fehlen mir die Target-Dateien für CODESYS.
Leider habe ich die WAGO gebraucht auf Ebay gekauft und der  Verkäufer hat wohl keine DVD mehr gehabt oder hat sie schlicht  vergessen.

Ich möchte die WAGO gern im Heimbereich für meine Gebäudesteuerung nutzen.

Der WAGO-Support hat mich auf den Vertrieb verwiesen - was allerdings für meinen Einsatz etwas oversized sein dürfte...

Weiß jemand Abhilfe?

Vielen Dank!
Max


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2018)

max-85 schrieb:


> Der WAGO-Support hat mich auf den Vertrieb verwiesen - was allerdings für meinen Einsatz etwas oversized sein dürfte...



Tja,ich denke du weißt, dass die die Targets nicht so einfach kopiert werden dürfen.
Daher war der Verweis auf den Vertrieb schon richtig.
Und soweit ich weiß, hat der Wago Vertrieb noch niemand gefressen. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## wolfi-sps (27 August 2018)

Das denke ich auch, wie Blockmove geschrieben.
Einfach mal den Support von WAGO anschreiben.
Der Controller hat ja eine Seriennummer - die würde ich mit angeben.
Das klappt bestimmt. Der Support ist super.

Wolfgang


----------



## world-e (28 Oktober 2018)

Wie ist es hier ausgegangen? Bekommt man mit der Codesys-Seriennummer (Hologrammaufkleber) auf der Wago 750 die Targets für Codesys oder für was ist die Seriennummer? Danke


----------



## GLT (29 Oktober 2018)

world-e schrieb:


> Wie ist es hier ausgegangen? Bekommt man mit der Codesys-Seriennummer (Hologrammaufkleber) auf der Wago 750 die Targets für Codesys oder für was ist die Seriennummer? Danke


Normalerweise bekommt man die Targets so nicht - im speziellen Fall war es ein Starterpaket u. könnte höchstens auf Kulanz seitens Wago hoffen.

Wer irgendeinen Controller nimmt, hat halt keinerlei Anspruch.


----------

